# Filters gone bad?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Right now I am running two Aquaclear 300 filters in my 45g bowfront. These filters were given to me by a friend. I had a previous filter running, whisper 3 but moved it to another tank. I added one ac 300 with new foam, carbon, and ammonia remover. Several weeks later the water became murky and so i decided to do a 25% water change. The water change only made the condition a litte better. So a month later I added the next filter with new foam, carbon, and ammonia. It made the tank pretty clear. But just as before, it became murky two weeks after that. I even added Amquel ammonia remover because I thought it could be ammonia. What is causing my water to be so murky. It is not near a window and does not have any algae. Before, I used to have 3 large cichlids in there. Now, its housing 4 baby supers and 1 baby piraya (temporarily) because my rhom is now housed in the 55g where they used to be. BTW, for some reason the two ac300 filters are VERY loud. I am thinking of tossing these filters. I dont know what else it could be. Anyone know? My whisper 3 (good for 20-60g) worked so much better then these two combined. Anyone have experiences with ac300 filters and can relate?







Or is it something with the water itself? SORRY FOR THE LONG POST!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Carbon looses it's adsorbtive (sp?) powers pretty quickly - it should be replaced every two or three weeks more maximum efficiency. After that, it will only serve as a holding ground for bacteria.
It's not necessary to filter over carbon all the time, although it doesn't hurt if you do, as long as you replace it frequently. Many only use it after treatment, to remove the last medicine traces, or to get rid of water coloration (for example caused by new drift wood).

I don't know if your cloudy water is caused by the carbon running out of power, though... Maybe it nullifies the effects of the stuff you add (AmQuel, ammonia remover)?

Have you tested your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Have just add some pices of drift wood that turned my water were browen i did a water change took all the water out just about and filled it up with new water and it was fine.

-Steve


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually it is not fine. 
You tank is trying to cycle, that is why it is getting cloudy. 99% of the good bacteria lives in the filter and by removing the cycled filter and replacing it with one that is not cycled you have effectively taken away all the bacteria involved in the cycle. By doing a water change you have removed all the ammonia needed in the cycle..so it will be clear for a while but in another week or so the ammonia will build back up and you tank will once again become cloudy. You need to let your tank cycle and the best way would be to replace the cycled filter and let the new filters seed before you take away the cycled one.
AC300's are good filters, but they need to be cycled, just like if you added a new wisper.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my carbon is almost a year old, if i add any BWE, it goes clear in a day. still my water is crystal clear.


----------

